# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Գրավիչ կրծքեր՝ արհեստական :)

## Moon

Բոլորին էլ հայտնի են սիլիկոնով կրծքերը...էդ տարածվեց երևի հոլիվուդյան դերասաններից, վառ օրինակը Պամելա Անդերսոնն է։ Հայաստանում նույնպես կան կանայք, ովքեր նման վիրահատությունից չեն հրաժարվում։  :Bad: 
Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, հարտակապես տղաներ, ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս երևույթի մասին, կուզենայիք ձեր կինը կամ ընկերուհին մեծ կրքեր ունենար։
Սիրելի աղջիկներ, պատրաստ ե՞ք նման արարքի կամ զգում եք դրա կարիքը։ Չե՞ք վախենում վիրահատությունից։ :Clapping: 
Եվս մեկ հարց, ճանաչում է ձեզնից որևէ մեկը կրծքի մեծացման վիրահատություն արած մարդու։ :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:Blush:  :LOL: 

Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեմ, բացասական  :Blush: , անդուր ա, երբ կինը փորձում ա խաբել բնությանը:
Երևի մի դեպքում արդարացում կունենա նման վիրահատությունը  :Think: , երբ օրիորդը կամ կինը արդեն զարգացած ա լինում, բայց այն  երկուսը , ինչի մասին խոսքը գնում է  :Blush:  շատ շատ շատ փոքր են լինում, դա շատ բարդույթներ կարող են առաջացնել աղջկա համար: Ուրիշ դեպքերում  :Angry2:  չեմ ընդունում ... Բայց դե ով ինչ ուզում ա թող անի ինձ ինչ, ուղղակի անդուր ա :  :Blush:

----------

Moon (12.02.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ,որ նորմալ ա եթե ,ասենք, երեխաներ ունենալուց հետո աղջիկը անի այդ վիրահատությունը:Եթե դրանից իրա ինքնագնահատականը կբարձրանա,ինչու չանի որ,համել իրա ամուսնու համար ա  չէ անում վերջիվերջո :Blush:

----------


## Annychka

> ինձ շատ ա պետք ձեր կարծիքը, նյութ եմ գրում էլի


Չեմ հիշում  որտեղ եմ կարդացել,բայց լավ մեջս տպավորվելա էն որ կրծքերը վիրահատած կանայք ու աղջիկները երբեք չեն կարողանա երեխաներ ունենալ...ինձ թվումա էտ մեծ բանա,որ վիրահատություն անելուց առաջ լավ մտածեն արժի գնալ էտ քայլին թե չէ? :Think:  կարաս նյութիդ մեջ ավելացնես :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Չեմ հիշում  որտեղ եմ կարդացել,բայց լավ մեջս տպավորվելա էն որ կրծքերը վիրահատած կանայք ու աղջիկները երբեք չեն կարողանա երեխաներ ունենալ...ինձ թվումա էտ մեծ բանա,որ վիրահատություն անելուց առաջ լավ մտածեն արժի գնալ էտ քայլին թե չէ? կարաս նյութիդ մեջ ավելացնես


Սուտ տեղեկություն ա,ես անգամ գիտեմ որ կարան կրծքով կերակրեն,ոչմիբանի չի խանգարում ու վնաս տալիս,դա հատուկ տեղ կա,մկանների տակ են դնում ,եթե չեմ սխալվում

----------


## Moon

> Չեմ հիշում  որտեղ եմ կարդացել,բայց լավ մեջս տպավորվելա էն որ կրծքերը վիրահատած կանայք ու աղջիկները երբեք չեն կարողանա երեխաներ ունենալ...ինձ թվումա էտ մեծ բանա,որ վիրահատություն անելուց առաջ լավ մտածեն արժի գնալ էտ քայլին թե չէ? կարաս նյութիդ մեջ ավելացնես


Չէ, ջան , տենց բան չկա, իհարկե դեռ բժիշկի հետ չեմ խոսել, բայց հաստատ ա, որ տենց բան չկա, ու ասենք եթե վիրահատվում ես, մեկա կաթը դրանից չի շատանա :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Չգիտեմ, ես մեծ կրծքեր չեմ սիրում (ներքևի մասում ծալք եղավ՝ արդեն դուս չի գա): Փոքր կրծքերին շատ լավ եմ վերաբերվում հողեմ պեդոֆիլ գլուխս բայց եթե աղջիկը կարիքը զգում է, ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնւոմ անելու մեջ: Միայն թե թող հաշվի առնի բոլոր հետագա ռիսկերն ու առողջությանը հասցվող վնասը:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի 39 գրառումներից 32-ը ջնջվել են անլուրջ, թեմայից դուրս, զրույցային ու ժամանցային բնույթի պատճառով: Մնացեք քննարկման համատեքստում, կատարեք լուրջ գրառումներ, հակառակ դեպքում չզարմանաք ընդհուպ մինչև արգելափակման հավանականությունից: Թեման վերաբացվում է:*

----------


## ivy

Սիլիկոնային կրծերին վատ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց դե անողներին կարող եմ հասկանալ: Իսկ այ կրծքերի այլ տիպի  ձևափոխումներին` բարձրացմանը, ձգմանը, փոքրացմանը, ավելի լավ եմ վերաբերվում. կարևորը մեջը արհեստական բաներ չեն խցկում: 
Չարժի դատել մարդուն, ով դիմում է ցանկացած տիպի պլաստիկ վիրահատման` փոխելով (իր կարծիքով` սիրունացնելով) իր արտաքինը: Երբեք չգիտես, թե էդ մարդու հոգում ու մտքում ինչ է տիրում ու ոնց է ինքը փորձում իր արտաքինի և հոգեկանի միջև հարմոնիա ստեղծել: Ու իմ կածիքով, կինը, ով մեծացնում-փոքրացնում է իր կրծքերը, կամ երեսն է ձգում կամ էլի ինչ-որ բան է անում իր արտաքինի հետ, նախ և առաջ իր համար է դա անում, ոչ թե իր ներկա կամ ապագա զուգընկերների:

----------

Hripsimee (20.09.2009), Kita (13.02.2009), Moon (12.02.2009), Shauri (14.02.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Սիլիկոնային կրծերին վատ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց դե անողներին կարող եմ հասկանալ: Իսկ այ կրծքերի այլ տիպի  ձևափոխումներին` բարձրացմանը, ձգմանը, փոքրացմանը, ավելի լավ եմ վերաբերվում. կարևորը մեջը արհեստական բաներ չեն խցկում: 
> Չարժի դատել մարդուն, ով դիմում է ցանկացած տիպի պլաստիկ վիրահատման` փոխելով (իր կարծիքով` սիրունացնելով) իր արտաքինը: Երբեք չգիտես, թե էդ մարդու հոգում ու մտքում ինչ է տիրում ու ոնց է ինքը փորձում իր արտաքինի և հոգեկանի միջև հարմոնիա ստեղծել: Ու իմ կածիքով, կինը, ով մեծացնում-փոքրացնում է իր կրծքերը, կամ երեսն է ձգում կամ էլի ինչ-որ բան է անում իր արտաքինի հետ, նախ և առաջ իր համար է դա անում, ոչ թե իր ներկա կամ ապագա զուգընկերների:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, հատկապես կապված հոգեկան ապրումների և նաև զուգընկերոջ հետ կապված։ Ես դեպք գիտեմ, որ մեծ կրծքերը փոքրացել են։ Ու նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում երբեք նման վիրահատության չեմ գնա, հատկապես , երբ կարիքն ընդհանրապես չեմ զգում :Blush: 




*Մոդերատորական. Գրառման՝ թեմայից դուրս հատվածը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Հայկօ

*Moon* առաջարկում եմ հարցում ավելացնել՝ հետևյալ կետերով (եթե նյութ ես գրում, ինչ-որ վիճակագրությունը չի խանգարի):

Տղա եմ, լավ կարծիք ունեմՏղա եմ, վատ կարծիք ունեմԱղջիկ եմ, լավ կարծիք ունեմԱղջիկ եմ, վատ կարծիք ունեմ

----------

Moon (12.02.2009), Shauri (14.02.2009)

----------


## Apsara

Ես վատ եմ վերաբերվում նման վիրահատություններին, ինչքան էլ գեղեցիկ լինի առողջությանը վնաս է տալիս, սիլիկոնը մի օր դեֆորմացվում կամ պայթում է և թունավորում օրգանիզմը, ինչպիսի կրծքեր էլ աղջիկը ունենա մեկ է դա իր անձնական կյանքին չի խանգարի, քանզի ամեն ճաշակի տղամարդ էլ կա: Իսկ եթե մարդ բարդույթ ունի դա վիրահատությամբ չես կարող հեռացնել, կրծքերինը վերանա ոտքերինը կսկսի, դա ուղեղից է պետք վերացնել

----------


## Հայկօ

Հարցումը խմբագրման կարիք է զգում  :Wink: : Թե՞ սա նուրբ ակնարկ է.

Տղա եմ, լավ կարծիք ունեմՏղա եմ, լավ կարծիք ունեմ

----------

Ceceron (13.02.2009), Dorian (13.02.2009), ivy (13.02.2009), Երկնային (13.02.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Չեմ հիշում  որտեղ եմ կարդացել,բայց լավ մեջս տպավորվելա էն որ կրծքերը վիրահատած կանայք ու աղջիկները երբեք չեն կարողանա երեխաներ ունենալ...ինձ թվումա էտ մեծ բանա,որ վիրահատություն անելուց առաջ լավ մտածեն արժի գնալ էտ քայլին թե չէ? կարաս նյութիդ մեջ ավելացնես


_Նաև կրծքի ռակ կարող ա առաջանա, ու ամենավատը նայա, որ նախնական փուլում գրեթե հնարավոր չի լինում պարզել, որ ուռուցք ա առաջացել: Սա հաստատ չգիտեմ, այսդպես լսել եմ:

Մի պատմություն հիշեցի  Հեռուստացույցով էին ցույց տվել, որ մի կին՝ սիլիկոնային կրծքերով, որոշել էր զագառ ընդունել ու քնել էր արևի տակ, սիլիկոնն էլ հալվել ու լցվել էր թևերի տակ _

----------


## Արմինե

Դեմ եմ,  արհեստականը մնում է արհեստական, չնայած ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր գլխի տերը, կարևորը առողջությանը չվնասի:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ հետաքրքիր է` միայն սիլիկոնայի՞նն եք համարում արհեստական, օրինակ` ձգած-բարձրացրած կամ փոքրացրած, այսինքն` ձևափոխած, բայց մեջը ոչինչ չավելացրած կուրծքը համարո՞ւմ եք արհեստական:

----------


## Apsara

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է` միայն սիլիկոնայի՞նն եք համարում արհեստական, օրինակ` ձգած-բարձրացրած կամ փոքրացրած, այսինքն` ձևափոխած, բայց մեջը ոչինչ չավելացրած կուրծքը համարո՞ւմ եք արհեստական:


Չէ դա չեմ համարում արհեստական, քանզի դա առողջությանը ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս, չի թունավորում օրգանիզմը, դա քթի վիրահատության նման մի բան է, եթե ծննդաբերությունից երեխաներին կերակրելուց հետո կուրծքը դեֆորմացվել է ու ֆիզիկական վարժանքներով չես կարող վերականգնել, բայց դա կարևոր է թե իր թե ամուսնու համար, ուրեմն խնդրեմ…

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.02.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանուր առմամբ ivy-ի հետ համաձայն եմ։ Սիլիկոններին որոշակիորեն դեմ եմ ցանկացած դեպքում։ Ու ինչքան էլ ասեն, թե չի վնասում և այլն, մեկ է, չեմ հավատում։ Չեմ հավատում, որ օրգանիզմում օտար մարմնի գոյությունը կարող է բացարձակապես անվնաս լինել, այն էլ կրծքի նման զգայուն ու «կամակոր» մարմնամասի դեպքում։ Ընդհանրապես կրծքի հետ պետք է հնարավորինս քիչ «կատակներ» անել։ Իսկ փոքրացմանը, մեծացմանը, ձգմանը և այլն չէի ասի՝ դրական եմ վերաբերվում, բայց չեմ էլ քննադատում, ուրիշ բան, որ ինքս չէի դիմի նման վիրահատության։ Ամեն դեպքում եթե ինձ հարցնեին, խորհուրդ չէի տա։ Ինչ վերաբերում է վերջիններիս՝ առողջությանը վնասելուն կամ չվնասելուն (խոսքը սիլիկոնայինի մասին չէ), ապա մի երկու տարի առաջ աշխատանքի բերումով էդպիսի վիրահատություններով զբաղվող մի վիրաբույժից հարցազրույց եմ վերցրել։ Վիրաբույժը պնդում էր, որ նման վիրահատությունները ճիշտ արվելու դեպքում չեն վնասում կնոջ առողջությանը։ Ցավոք, նոր պարզեցի, որ համակարգչիս մեջ չունեմ էդ նյութը, բայց վաղը կփորձեմ ճարել ու որոշ տեղեկություններ էստեղ գրել։

----------


## ivy

> Չէ դա չեմ համարում արհեստական, քանզի դա առողջությանը ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս


Արհեստականը մի բան է, առողջության վնաս չտալը` ուրիշ: Բայց դե անցնեք էդ կետից: Առողջության վնաս չտալու վերաբերյալ եմ ուզում ասել: Այնքան էլ անվնաս չի, ինչքան ասեցիր: Օրինակ` կուրծքը փոքրացնելու դեպքում, կաթնագեղձերը լրիվ վնասվում են, այդ կինը կրծքով կերակրել այլևս չի կարող, բացի դրանից կուրծքը կարող է (ոչ պարտադիր պայման) կորցնել զգայունակությունը, դադարի լինել էրոգեն գոտի:

----------


## Dorian

Եթե կինը կամ աղջիկը կծքերի չափսի հետ կապված բարդույթներ ունի, կարծում եմ պիտի առանց վախենալու ու ուրիշի կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու դիմի վիրահատության: Նախ վստահություն ձեռք կբերի, իրեն ավելի լիարժեք կզգա հասարկության մեջ, ստիպված չի լինի "թերությունները" ծածկելու համար տատիկի գործած սվիտրները հագնի: Հետո ավելի հաճելի կլինի սիրած տղամարդու համար:
Եթե մենք (տղաներս) ասում էլ ենք որ դեմ ենք վիրահատությանը, որ ամեն ինչի բնականն ենք սիրում, մենակ դիմացինին չվիրավորելու, սփոփելու համար ենք անում: Իրականում չեմ ճանաչում մի տղայի, որի համար միևնույն լինի, թե ինչպսի կուրծք կունենա իր սիրելին:  :Wink:

----------

Moon (13.02.2009)

----------


## ivy

> Իրականում չեմ ճանաչում մի տղայի, որի համար միևնույն լինի, թե ինչպսի կուրծք կունենա իր սիրելին:


Չեմ հասկանում, դու ուրիշների հետ իրենց սիրելիների կրծքե՞րն ես քննարկում, որ ասում ես` էդպիսի տղամարդ չեմ ճանաչում: Ինձ թվում է` տղամարդը եթե սիրում է կնոջը, ապա սիրում է նաև նրա կուրծքը` ինչպիսին էլ այն լինի: Իսկ կրծքի պլաստիկ վիրահատությունների կանայք, ինչպես ինքդ նկատեցիր, սեփական կոմպլեքսների պատճառով են դիմում: Մի ժամանակ շատ էի կարդում ֆորումներ, պատմություններ, քննարկումներ նրանց մասին, ովքեր դիմել են նման վիրահատությունների, ու բոլոր կանայք էլ գրում էին, որ իրենց ընկերները, ամուսինները հեչ էլ դեմ չեն, էդ հենց իրենք` կանայք են, որ ուզում են փոխվել, ու վիրահատությունն էլ հենց իրենց համար են անում, որ լավ զգան սեփական մարմնի մեջ:

----------

Rhayader (13.02.2009), Second Chance (13.02.2009), Selene (14.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.02.2009), Հարդ (20.09.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չեմ հասկանում, դու ուրիշների հետ իրենց սիրելիների կրծքե՞րն ես քննարկում, որ ասում ես` էդպիսի տղամարդ չեմ ճանաչում: Ինձ թվում է` տղամարդը եթե սիրում է կնոջը, ապա սիրում է նաև նրա կուրծքը` ինչպիսին էլ այն լինի: Իսկ կրծքի պլաստիկ վիրահատությունների կանայք, ինչպես ինքդ նկատեցիր, սեփական կոմպլեքսների պատճառով են դիմում: Մի ժամանակ շատ էի կարդում ֆորումներ, պատմություններ, քննարկումներ նրանց մասին, ովքեր դիմել են նման վիրահատությունների ու բոլոր կանայք էլ գրում էին, որ իրենց ընկերները, ամուսինները հեչ էլ դեմ չեն, էդ հենց իրենք` կանայք են, որ ուզում են փոխվել, ու վիրահատությունն էլ հենց իրենց համար են անում, որ լավ զգան սեփական մարմնի մեջ:


Այվ, բայց դե իսկականից մարդ կա, ընդհանրապես ծիծիկ չունի: :LOL: 
Քո ասածի լավ օրինակն ա «Ամերիկյան գեղեցկություն» ֆիլմի հերոսուհին:
Իսկապես մի փոքր անկապ ա, երբ աղջկերքը, լրիվ նորմալ ծիծիկներով, գնում ու փողեր են ծախսում, կտրտվում-սիլիկոնվում են կոմպլեքսի խաթր:
Բայց դե հիմա չարժի նախապաշարվել էդ մարդկանց նկատմամբ:
Մեղավորը մենք՝ տղամարդիկս ենք, մենք ենք իրականում կոմպլեքսավորվում չափսերի վերաբերյալ, լինի դա ծիծիկ թե ուրիշ բան, ու մեր կոմպլեքսները ձեզ՝ կանանց ենք փաթաթում:

----------

Dorian (13.02.2009), Հենո (13.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Ի միջի այլոց, նեյտրալ տարբերակ եմ պահանջում հարցման մեջ:

----------


## Dorian

> Չեմ հասկանում, դու ուրիշների հետ իրենց սիրելիների կրծքե՞րն ես քննարկում, որ ասում ես` էդպիսի տղամարդ չեմ ճանաչում:


Դուք` աղջիկներդ, կյանքում չեք հասկանա տղամարդկանց ընկերությունը: Մի փորձեք...  :Wink: 




> Ինձ թվում է` տղամարդը եթե սիրում է կնոջը, ապա սիրում է նաև նրա կուրծքը` ինչպիսին էլ այն լինի:


Համամիտ եմ: Իվ ջան, բայց եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ սիրող զույգերը բացի իրար SMS գրելուց, ուրիշ բաներ էլ են անում: Ու այդ ուրիշ բաներից ստացված հաճույքը կախված է նաև զուգընկերոջ արտաքինից հաճույք ստանալուց...




> Իսկ կրծքի պլաստիկ վիրահատությունների կանայք, ինչպես ինքդ նկատեցիր, սեփական կոմպլեքսների պատճառով են դիմում: Մի ժամանակ շատ էի կարդում ֆորումներ, պատմություններ, քննարկումներ նրանց մասին, ովքեր դիմել են նման վիրահատությունների, ու բոլոր կանայք էլ գրում էին, որ իրենց ընկերները, ամուսինները հեչ էլ դեմ չեն, էդ հենց իրենք` կանայք են, որ ուզում են փոխվել, ու վիրահատությունն էլ հենց իրենց համար են անում, որ լավ զգան սեփական մարմնի մեջ:


Էս հարցում էլ համամաիտ եմ ներքևում հնչած կարծիքի հետ: Այդ մենք` տղամարդիկս ենք անվստահություն ներշնչում կանանց այնպիսի խոսակցություններով, ինպիսին այս մեկն է:  :LOL:  Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ամբողջ աշխարհը ղժար իմ կրծքերի վրա ու ես վիրահատության դիմեի, միևնույն ա, չէի խոստովանի, որ դա ինչ-որ մեկի վերաբերմունքի պատճառով եմ արել:  :LOL:

----------

Moon (13.02.2009)

----------


## ivy

> Դուք` աղջիկներդ, կյանքում չեք հասկանա տղամարդկանց ընկերությունը: Մի փորձեք... 
> 
> Իվ ջան, բայց եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ սիրող զույգերը բացի իրար SMS գրելուց, ուրիշ բաներ էլ են անում: Ու այդ ուրիշ բաներից ստացված հաճույքը կախված է նաև զուգընկերոջ արտաքինից հաճույք ստանալուց...


Նախ, ես Իվ չեմ, այլ Այվի, երկրորդ, սիրող զույգերի մասին հաստատ էնքան գիտեմ, որ հասկանում եմ` հաճույք ստանալը կրծքի ձևի ու չափի հետ կապ չունի: Ու ընդհանրապես, արտաքինի հետ շատ քիչ կապ ունի: Եվ, երրորդ, ընկերության թեմաները խնդրում եմ շարունակել ներկայացնել Մեր գրած աֆորիզմներ-ում, էստեղ ուրիշ բաներ ենք քննարկում:  :Wink:

----------

Apsara (14.02.2009), impression (13.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նախ, ես Իվ չեմ, այլ Այվի, երկրորդ, սիրող զույգերի մասին հաստատ էնքան գիտեմ, որ հասկանում եմ` հաճույք ստանալը կրծքի ձևի ու չափի հետ կապ չունի: Ու ընդհանրապես, արտաքինի հետ շատ քիչ կապ ունի: Եվ, երրորդ, ընկերության թեմաները խնդրում եմ շարունակել ներկայացնել Մեր գրած աֆորիզմներ-ում, էստեղ ուրիշ բաներ ենք քննարկում:


Այվի, մի՛ դաժանացի :Smile:  ցանկացած դեպքում, տղամարդիկ ունեն չափսերի հետ կապված կոմպլեքսներ Ֆրեյդի ջանին մեռնեմ անկախ նրանից, դա սեփական սեռական օրգանի չափսն ա, կնոջ ծիծիկի թե մեքենայի: Շատ տղամարդկանց համար մեծ ու լավ բառերա հավասար են: Ինչևէ, ես ինքս պնդում եմ, որ դա կոմպլեքս է, հետևաբար լավ երևույթ չի:
Իսկ կոմպլեքսավորված մարդիկ հակված են իրենց կոմպլեքսներն ուրիշներին փաթաթել:
Քո ասածն էլ իրականում սխալ չի, բայց մենակ իդեալում ա, որ սիրող մարդկանց միջև չեն կանգնում կոմպլեքսներ, ձևականություններ ու հասարակական կարծիք: Իրականում դրա համար անհատի ու հարաբերությունների հասունություն ա պետք, ինչը, ցավոք, հազվադեպ արժեք ա, իսկ դրանք ունեցողին ինչ անուն ասես էս ազգում չեն կպցնում:
Հետևանք՝ բազմաթիվ աղջիկներ, որոնք վարդագույն երազուներում ծիծիկների օպերացիա են տեսնում, բայց վախենում են անել որովհետև «գագոս չի թողում»:
Բայց արի կոնտեքստը փոխենք՝ վերցնենք հասուն, ինքնահաստատված մարդ, որը դժգոհ ա իրա նախնական արտաքինից ու ուզում ա փոփոխի, լինի դա քիթ,ծիծիկ թե աջ ոտքի բութ մատ:
Կարծում եմ, դրա մեջ էնքան էլ շատ վատ բան չկա: Երբ մարդու ներքինն ու արտաքինը չեն բռնում իրար, մեկը մյուսին պիտի հարմարվի: Իմ կարծիքով, առավել ճիշտ է, երբ արտաքինն է հարմարվում ներքինին: Բայց այս տարբերակը հազվադեպ է հանդիպում՝ առավել հաճախ տեսնում ենք նույն ձևի տաշած քթերով, ուռացրած շրթունքներով ու չորրորդ չափսի ստանդարտ ծիծիկներով ասես նույն հաստոցի տակից դուրս եկած մարդկանց, ովքեր պատրաստ են զոհաբերել իրենց անհատականությունը, միայն թե համապատասխանեն հասարակական կարծիքին:

----------

Dorian (13.02.2009), Freeman (28.07.2010), Moon (13.02.2009), Հենո (13.02.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կզզվեի :Bad:  :LOL: : Ինչու «Կ», որովհետև բախտ չի վիճակվել երբևէ տեսնել, շոշափել և այլն: :LOL:  Բայց որ մի պահ պատկերացնում եմ, որ պետք է «ձեռ տամ» ռեզինի, զզվում եմ… :LOL: 

Կրծքագեղձի հիվանդությունների հետ կապված պլաստիկ միջամտությունները հաշիվ չեն

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վատ չեմ վերաբերվում, բայց կարծում եմ, որ դա ծայրահեղ միջոց է՝ ինչպես և ցանկացած վիրահատություն: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ տղաների մեծամասնությունը «գնում են» մեծ կամ միջին կլՕրների վրա. այստեղից էլ բնական ցանկություն մեծացնել այն: Անձամբ ես դեմ կլինեյի, եթե իմ կողքի կինը նման ցանկություն հայտներ, քանի որ ես համ մեծ եմ սիրում, համ փոքր, համ միջին. տրամադրությունից ա կախված հո ամենօր չի՞ վիրահատվելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Second Chance

Լրիվ հիմարություն եմ համարում Պեմալա Անդերսոնայական վիրահատությունները, մանավանդ, որ դա անում է նորմալ ֆիզիկապես զարգացած կինը: Ոչ թե չեմ սիրում նման արհեստական մեծության կուրծք այլ զզվում եմ ուղղակի(Մի քանի օր առաջ մի սարսափելի մեծ ուղղակի աննկարագրելի զզվելի մեծ կրծքով մեկը օդնակլասնիկում գնահատել էր նկարնս, երբ  մտա պրոֆիլը ուղղակի ահավոր զզվանք զգացի , չգիտեի ոնց ջնջեի իր գնահատականները որ նկարը չերևար աչքիս առաջ :Bad: .... ):
Ինչպես որ Ապսարան ասաց ՝ տարբեր ճաշակի  տղամարդիկ կան, ինչպես, որ կան տարբեր կազմվածքներ: Այնպես որ դժվար թե մեկը մնա առանց ուշադրության ու սիրո միայն նրա համար, որ իր կուրծքը նման չէ Վարդուշի մեծ կրծքին, կամ հակառակը: Իհարկե բացարձակ տափակ կուրծք ունենալը  ուրիշ հարց է , բայց սա արդեն հազվադեպ երևույթ է :Շատ նորմալ է այս դեպքում վիրահտության դիմելը (բայց էլի նորմալ չափերի, ոչ թե պամելայական), որովհետև սա արդեն թերություն է կուրծքն  ինչ-ինչ պատճառով նորմալ չի զարգացել:  
Բնությունը  բազմազան է  ու հենց դրանով է գեղեցիկ ու հետաքրքիր : Պատկերացնենք, եթե ծառերն ու ծաղիկներն էլ մեր նման նախանձ լինեին ու սկսեին վիրահատվել մեկը մեկին նմանվելով, ինչ միօրինակ կդառնար բնությունը « -այ սրա թերթիկները երկար են, ավելի նուրբ են,  ես էլ եմ այդպես ուզում... :LOL: »  
Այնպես որ սիրեցեք ինքներդ ձեզ սիրելի կանայք ինչպիսին, որ կաք` տղամարդիկ հաստատ ձեզ կսիրեն :Wink:

----------

Annushka (13.02.2009), Apsara (14.02.2009), Ձայնալար (13.02.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Ամինա, արդյո՞ք դա քրիստոնեական աստծու պաշտոնական տեսանկյունն է կսծքի սիլիկոնային վիրահատություն վերաբերյալ: Ընդհանրապես, կարո՞ղ ես ներկայացնել Աստվածաշնչի տեսանկյունը այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:
> Խնդրում եմ սա որպես կատակ չընդունել ու լուրջ պատասխանել:


Ուրախ եմ, որ հավեսով քննարկում եք, բայց մի հարց ունեմ, ճանաչու՞մ եք որևէ մեկին, որ վիրահատվել է, ինչ նյութ առանց հերոսի։ Ես հիմա այդ փնտրտուէի մեջ եմ։ 
Ի միջայլոց, Բայանդուր մոտս գաղափար տվեցիր, կարելի է նյութում ներկայացնել եկեղեցու կարծիքը ևս :Hands Up:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ մեր երկրում նման բաներ գրեթե չկան: Արհեստական կրծքերով կինը իմ մեջ կարող է միայն զզվանք արդնացնել  :Bad:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ մեր երկրում նման բաներ գրեթե չկան: Արհեստական կրծքերով կինը իմ մեջ կարող է միայն զզվանք արդնացնել


ՈՒզում ե՞ս նենց նկարներ ցույց տամ խոսքերդ հետ վերցնես  :Pardon:

----------

Amaru (14.02.2009), Annushka (13.02.2009), Hripsimee (20.09.2009), Kita (13.02.2009), Moon (13.02.2009), Rhayader (13.02.2009), Աթեիստ (13.02.2009), Երկնային (13.02.2009), Լեո (13.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (14.02.2009), Հենո (13.02.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

Ոչ մեկին խորհուրդ չէի տա նման վիրահատություն անել, առաջին հերթին էն պատճառով, որ  առողջությունը լուրջ վտանգվում է։ Ինչպես բուն վիրահատությամբ, էնպես էլ հետագա հետևանքներով։ Ու էն էլ հանուն ինչի՞։ Հատկապես որ հաճախ վիրահատության գնում են շատ էլ նորմալ կուրծք ունեցող, ուղղակի ինքնագնահատականի պրոբլեմ ունեցող մարդիկ։ Նման դեպքում ավելի լավ չի՞ ուղղակի հոգեբանի դիմել։ :Smile: 
Մի խոսքով, նման վիրահատության գնալը խելամիտ չեմ համարում, բայց դե ամեն մեկն ինքն է որոշում իր կրծքի հետ ինչ անի։ Ստեղ ամոթանք տալու կամ վատ վերաբերվելու բան չեմ տեսնում։
Հա, ու մեկ էլ պամելաանդերսոնական մեծության կուրծքը ինձ դուր չի գալիս։

Իմիջիայլոց, «կրծքեր» ձևակերպումը որքան գիտեմ սխալ է։ _Կուրծք_ բառն արտահայտում է երկուսը միասինը։

----------

comet (16.02.2009), Moon (13.02.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

Չնայած ես ՄԵԾ կրծքերի սիրահար եմ լօօօլ  :Blush:  :Tongue:  բայց ինձ թվում է դա էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի ֆիզիկական տեսանկյունից... իմ կարծիքով դա կարող է բերել բազմաթիվ առողջական բարդությունների .... բայց եթե կինը այդ քայլին դիմում է հասկանալով այդ ամենը՝ ցանկանալով հաճույք պատճառել զուգընկերոջը և ինչու չէ նաև ինքն իրեն... ապա դեմ չեմ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հենո

Բնականից լավը չկա , բայց դե կան նենց , որ լավնա... :Smile: 

Մենակ քթի վիրահատությանը դեմ չեմ :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

Չեզոք եմ վերաբերվում։ Ինձ համար աղջկա մեջ ամենաէականը կուրծքը չէ։  :Smile: 
Անձամբ ինձ համար անպայման չէ` աղջիկը մեծ կուրծք ունենա, որպեսզի լինի սեքսուալ։ :Cool:  Փոքր կրծքով աղջիկն էլ կարող է լինել նույնքան սեքսուալ։ :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (14.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, Կարմեն Էլեկտրան ձեզ օրինակ: Եթե ժամանակին որպես Պրինց հայտնի երաժիշտը նրան ծիծիկներ դնելու փող չտար, նա այդպես էլ կմնար Տարա Լեյ Պատրիկ:
Իրականում ծիծիկները շատ կարևոր են, մի փորձեք դա ժխտել: Բայց մեծ ու անբնականորեն կլոր ծիծիկներն արդեն ստերեոտիպ են, որին պետք չի զոհ գնալ:
Ծիծիկների իրական արժեքը կարող է ժխտել միայն նա, ով ծիծիկ չունի (աղջիկների դեպքում), կամ էլ նա, ով սիրում է առանց ծիծիկ աղջիկներ:
Պարզապես վիրահատություն անողները թող հիշեն, որ վաղ թե ուշ պետք է հանեն սիլիկոնները, ու դրա փոխարեն իրենց կմնան... «սպանիելի ականջներ» :Sad:  Ինչը տխուր փաստ է, որի պատճառն է հանդիսանում այն, որ վիրահատության ժամանակ հեռացվում է ծիծիկների ներսը լցնող ճարպային հյուսվածքը:

----------


## Moon

> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ մեր երկրում նման բաներ գրեթե չկան: Արհեստական կրծքերով կինը իմ մեջ կարող է միայն զզվանք արդնացնել


ՔԵզ մի բան ասեմ, որ դու մեծ կրքերով կին տեսնես ու հավանես, հաստատ չես իմանա էդ պահին սիլիկոնա, թե ոչ, բնականաբար զզվանք էլ չես զգա։ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. զզվցրիք անիմաստ ու իբր հումորային գրառումներով: Հերթական խմբաքանակը ջնջվել է:*

----------

The_only_one (14.02.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ՈՒզում ե՞ս նենց նկարներ ցույց տամ խոսքերդ հետ վերցնես


Եթե ի սկզբանե իմանամ որ սիլիկոնա, ուղղակի զզվանք կառաջանա ու վսյո  :Wink: 
Շատ ես ուզում փորձի համար մի հատ ՊՄ ուղարկի  :LOL: 




> ՔԵզ մի բան ասեմ, որ դու մեծ կրքերով կին տեսնես ու հավանես, հաստատ չես իմանա էդ պահին սիլիկոնա, թե ոչ, բնականաբար զզվանք էլ չես զգա։


Համաձայն եմ: Ես չասացի թե սիլիկոն եմ տենում միանգամից հոտից ու տեսքից կռահում եմ, որ սիլիկոնա:  :LOL: 
Կոնկրետ ինձ համար աղջկա/կնոչ գրավիչ լինելը մենակ իրա արտաքինից չի կախված  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Եթե ի սկզբանե իմանամ որ սիլիկոնա, ուղղակի զզվանք կառաջանա ու վսյո 
> Շատ ես ուզում փորձի համար մի հատ ՊՄ ուղարկի 
> 
> 
> 
> Համաձայն եմ: Ես չասացի թե սիլիկոն եմ տենում միանգամից հոտից ու տեսքից կռահում եմ, որ սիլիկոնա: 
> Կոնկրետ ինձ համար աղջկա/կնոչ գրավիչ լինելը մենակ իրա արտաքինից չի կախված


Բայց մենք կոնկրետ արտաքինից չենք խոսում, այստեղ խոսքը միայն կրծքերի մասին ա Լյով ջան։ Էնպես որ դժվար միանգամից զզվես։

----------


## Kuk

Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի. ի՞նչ կա զզվելու, եթե սիլիկոնա դրած մեջը: Ախր արտաքինից հո չի երևում, որ սիլիկոն ա մեջը դրած, արտաքինից էլի նույն մաշկն ա էլի: Հո չեք բացում մեջը նայում, սիլիկոնը տեսնում ու զզվում. չնայած, որ բացեք էլ, դժվար թե սիլիկոնն էնքան զզվելի լինի, որքան բնականը կուրծքը :Pardon: 
Կուրծքը դրսից ա պետք վայելել, ոչ թե կտրել մեջը նայել :Jpit:  Դաժե երեխեքը որ ուտում են, դրսից են ուտում, չեն կտրում մեջինը ուտում :LOL:  
Նենց որ, էդ հեչ, կարևորը որ զգայունությունը չկորցնի, եթե կորցրեց, կդառնա անհետաքրքիր օրգան:

----------

Enigmatic (14.02.2009), Hripsimee (20.09.2009), Moon (14.02.2009), Rhayader (16.02.2009), Shauri (14.02.2009), Աթեիստ (14.02.2009), Ձայնալար (15.02.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Անձամբ ինձ համար անպայման չէ` աղջիկը մեծ կուրծք ունենա, որպեսզի լինի սեքսուալ։ Փոքր կրծքով աղջիկն էլ կարող է լինել նույնքան սեքսուալ։


ճարտարապետի ճաշակ: Քեֆս եկավ :Hands Up: 

Վռազ սեղմեցի նույնքան բառին, որ օրինակը տեսնեմ, բայց ссылка չէր :Sad: :
Որպես «տուժված» անձ, ասեմ, որ համաձայն եմ: :Blush:  : Փոքրն էլ կարողէ հրաշքներ գործել: Մի հասակ կա, եթե դա հաջողությամբ անցար՝ հետո ցավագար պահանջը մեծ «ճիշտ» կուրծք ունենալու անցնում է:

----------

Rhayader (16.02.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բայց մենք կոնկրետ արտաքինից չենք խոսում, այստեղ խոսքը միայն կրծքերի մասին ա Լյով ջան։ Էնպես որ դժվար միանգամից զզվես։


Շատ հնարավորա որ ոչ միայն միանգամից չզզվեմ, այլև հետագայում ևս գլխի չընկնեմ որ սլիկոնա, ու տենց էլ չզզվեմ:

Իմ համար, ոչ թե սիլիկոննա զզվելի, այլ այն կանայք/աղջիկները, որոնք իրենց իսկական կրծքերը (թեկուզ և ոչ մեծ և առաջին հայացքից գրավիչ) փոխարինում են արհեստականով: 

Շատ հնարավորա քառասուն տարի հետո ռոբոտ-աղջիկներ ստեղծեն, մեծ և "առանց կադաստրի թույլտվության" առաջ տված կրծքերով, որոնք արտաքնապես ոչնչով չտարբերվեն իսկական աղջիկներից, միթե՞ դրանք էլ կլինեն գրավիչ: Ինձ համար՝ միանշանակ ՈՉ  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Շատ հնարավորա որ ոչ միայն միանգամից չզզվեմ, այլև հետագայում ևս գլխի չընկնեմ որ սլիկոնա, ու տենց էլ չզզվեմ:
> 
> Իմ համար, ոչ թե սիլիկոննա զզվելի, այլ այն կանայք/աղջիկները, որոնք իրենց իսկական կրծքերը (թեկուզ և ոչ մեծ և առաջին հայացքից գրավիչ) փոխարինում են արհեստականով: 
> 
> Շատ հնարավորա քառասուն տարի հետո ռոբոտ-աղջիկներ ստեղծեն, մեծ և "առանց կադաստրի թույլտվության" առաջ տված կրծքերով, որոնք արտաքնապես ոչնչով չտարբերվեն իսկական աղջիկներից, միթե՞ դրանք էլ կլինեն գրավիչ: Ինձ համար՝ միանշանակ ՈՉ


չես կարող ասես:
մի հարյուր տարի առաջ էլ մարդիկ ըտնեց էին ասում ավտոների մասին, ասելով որ ոչ մի ավտո չի փոխարինի իրա սիրած ձիուն:
իսկ հիմա նայի՞
անգամ էմիռաթների շեյխը էլ ձի քշել չգիտի ու ավտո ա քշում:  :Sad: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Դեկադա

Մարդը  պետք է  իր  հետ  ապրի  հաշտ  եւ եթե  նրան ինչ որ  բան  դուր  չի  գալիս  նա  արդեն  ճանապարհներ  ա  ման  գալիս:Ինքս  դեմ  եմ  էտ  սիլիկոններին` ոնց  որ  փչած  փուչիկ  լինեն. Բայց  դե  ... ժամանակի  ընթացքում  մարդը  հարմարվում  ա  իր  կարգավիճակին  և  աչքն  էլ  սովորում  ա  ուրիշների  «սյուրպրիզներին»  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> չես կարող ասես:
> մի հարյուր տարի առաջ էլ մարդիկ ըտնեց էին ասում ավտոների մասին, ասելով որ ոչ մի ավտո չի փոխարինի իրա սիրած ձիուն:
> իսկ հիմա նայի՞
> անգամ էմիռաթների շեյխը էլ ձի քշել չգիտի ու ավտո ա քշում:


Հարյուր տարի առաջ, ձիուց բացի կաին նաև կառքեր և գնացքներ, պլյուս դրան էն վախտվա մարդիկ դեռ էտքան լավ չէին էլ պատկերացնում թե ավտոն «ոնցա աշխատելու», էն վախտվա ավտոները մեծ ու պրոբլեմներով լի սարքեր էին, իսկ ես ու դու շատ լավ էլ պատկերացնում ենք, թե ինչ ձևով են լինելու էդ «արհեստական աղջիկներ»-ը: 

Հ.Գ. հոգնա էս թեմայից, ինչ մի քննարկելու բանա ո՞ր  :Bad:  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. պլյուս դրան, կարծում եմ հարցումը շատ լավ ցույցա տալիս, որ թե տղեքի թե աղջիկների մեծ մասը դեմ են էս երևույթին, ու ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ մեր երկրում սենց են վերաբերվում սիլիկոններին  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

լավ, հիմա մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ ասեմ, որ գեղեցկությունից բացի կա նաև որոշակի ուրիշ հարցեր ևս: այ տնեից տեղից հեռու, բայց պետք ա լինում կնոջ կուրցքը հեռացնել: իսկ դրան հետևում ա ամեն ինչի հետ միասին կուրծքի տեղը դատարկ մնալու հոգեբանական շատ բարդ մոմենտը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> լավ, հիմա մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ ասեմ, որ գեղեցկությունից բացի կա նաև որոշակի ուրիշ հարցեր ևս: այ տնեից տեղից հեռու, բայց պետք ա լինում կնոջ կուրցքը հեռացնել: իսկ դրան հետևում ա ամեն ինչի հետ միասին կուրծքի տեղը դատարկ մնալու հոգեբանական շատ բարդ մոմենտը:


Էս դեպքում համաձայն եմ, թող արհեստականով փոխարինվի, եթե Աստված չանի իմ ապագա կնոջ հետ նման բան պատահի, ես դեմ չեմ լինի: 
Նորից եմ կրկնում՝
Իմ համար սիլիկոնը ՉԻ զզվելի, այլ էն կանայք, որ իրանց «կեղտոտ» /իմ համար կեղտոտա/ մտքերի հետևանքով, հոժարակամ, փոխարինում են իրենց բնական կրծքերն՝ արհեստականով: 

Քո ասած օրինակում, կինը չի փորձում իրա կուրծքը մեծացնել, այլ ընդամենը կորցրածը արհեստականով փոխարինել, ոնց որ ասենք ատամս ընկնի գնամ դանտիստի մոտ նորմալ, սպիտակ ատամ քցեմ, այլ ոչ թե ատամնաբույժիս ասեմ կարմիր ատամ դիր, վրեն էլ գրի «Cool Boy»  :Lol2:

----------


## Enigmatic

Այ մարդ նենց էլ տղերքն են յալվար բողոքում սիլիկոններից :Jpit: աղջիկների աչքը լույս,որ տենց բնական փոքր էլ սիրում եք :Pardon:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Այ մարդ նենց էլ տղերքն են յալվար բողոքում սիլիկոններիցաղջիկների աչքը լույս,որ տենց բնական փոքր էլ սիրում եք


Իմ համար բնականները փոքր չեն, նորմալ են, էդ արհեստականներն են մեծ   :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քվեարկեցի, որ աղջիկ եմ, լավ եմ վերաբերվում, չնայած ինքս հասկանալի պատճառներով ոչ մի դեպքում նման վիրահատության չէի դիմի: Ընդհանրապես, ես կողմ եմ նրան, ինչ բնությունը տվել է, բայց դե կանանց էլ կարելի է հասկանալ. գուցե կոմպլեքսավորվում են դրանից: Նույն կերպ կարելի է խոսել շուրթերը հաստացնող, քթի, ականջների, լիպոսակցիայի վիրահատությունների և նույնիսկ կոսմետիկա օգտագործելու և մազերը ներկելու մասին: Ում ինչ դուր չի գալիս իր արտաքինի մեջ, փորձում է փոխել, և դա նորմալ է, եթե դիսմորֆոմանիայի չի հասնում:

----------


## dvgray

կարծում եմ վիրաբուժական ներգործական գեղեցկացնող ակցիաները ճիշտ բան չեն:
սխալ է սրանք մի հարթության մեջ դնելը կոսմետիկայի հետ, չնայած կոսմետիակյի անչափ օգտագործումն էլ  մաշկի հերն ա վաղաժամ անիծում ու հակառակ արդյունք է թողնում:
հիմնականում համարել սխալ: իսկ բացառիկ դեպքերում ճիշտ: բացառիկ դեպքերի մասին հիմնականում չեն խոսում: օրինակ, ոնց որ մի աղջիկ ունենում է անչափ տգեղ և մեծ քիթ, որը կարելի է ասել որ բոլորն են ասում որ տգեղ է: նրան արժի իհարկե վիրաբուժամկան ուղղումը:
սակայն մի փոքր /քթի մազական պադխոդի հետևանքով/ ուղղոըւմը ապուշություն է: 
գիտեք՞ ասեմ ավելի: հայ աղջիկները կարծում եմ էնքան պրիմիտիվ չեն իրանց ամերիկացի սեռակիցների նման, որ չհասկանան որ շատ անգամ նկատվում ու սիրվում է տարբերակվածությունը, այն, ինչ որ քո մոտ ուրիշ է  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գիտեք՞ ասեմ ավելի: հայ աղջիկները կարծում եմ էնքան պրիմիտիվ չեն իրանց ամերիկացի սեռակիցների նման, որ չհասկանան որ շատ անգամ նկատվում ու սիրվում է տարբերակվածությունը, այն, ինչ որ քո մոտ ուրիշ է


Դի՛վ, հասարակ ստատիստիկա. մեր կուրսի ամեն խմբում կա միջինում յոթ աղջիկ, միջինում ամեն խմբում երկու աղջիկ քիթը վիրահատել է:

----------

Moon (17.02.2009), Rhayader (16.02.2009)

----------


## total_abandon

> Դի՛վ, հասարակ ստատիստիկա. մեր կուրսի ամեն խմբում կա միջինում յոթ աղջիկ, միջինում ամեն խմբում երկու աղջիկ քիթը վիրահատել է:


Դե մեր հայերի բախտը եդ հարցում, մի քիչ չի բերել աստված տվել չի խնայել..., ու ճիշտ էլ արել են որ վիրահատել են բա բաբյագայի քթերով մանգան՞՞՞ : Ինչ վերաբերվում ա արհեստական կրծքերին, խելքս թռցնում եմ նման տեսսարաններից, :Shok:  :Shok:  հատկապես եթե փարթամ գեղեցկության տերը նա? գեղեցկադեմ կին է... բա եդ գեղեցկությունը ոնց կարելի ա չսիրել՞՞՞... :Hands Up:

----------


## Bulbul

Չգիտեմ ինչ-որ մեկին հանդիպել է թե ոչ, բայց ինետում կա մի հատ խաղ որ ցույց է տալիս կնոջ կուրծքը դու էլ պիտի ասես իսկական է թե արհեստական, երբեք չեմ սխալվել, արհեստականը գուցե սիրուն է կլոր ձիգ, բայց մի տեսակ զռում է արհեստականությունը, իսկ բնականը ուրիշա էլի :Love: , լավ կլիներ կանայք իրենց կրծքերին հետևեին ու բնականը գրավիչ դարձնեին, մեկ-մեկ լինումա, 18 տարեկան սիրուն աղջնակ բնության կողմից տրված ունի 3-րդ համարի կուրծք բայց ֆիզիկական պասիվության պատճառով առանց կրծքկալի դրանք մինչև ոտքերն են հասնում :Angry2: 
եթե կրծքամկանը լավ զարգացնեն կանայք ապա կուրծքը ինչ չափսի էլ լինի միևնույնն է շատ գեղեցիկ կլինի:

Համ էլ որպես տղա նշեմ, որ շաաատ մեծ կրծքերը այդքան էլ գրավիչ չեն, փոքր կամ միջինն ավելի գեղեցիկ է մերկ ժամանակ

----------

Chilly (19.02.2009), Freeman (28.07.2010), Լ.յ.ո.վ. (19.02.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Ավտովթարի ենթարկված Իսրայելի բնակչուհուն լուրջ վնասվածքներից փրկել է սիլիկոնե կուրծքը։ Պատահարը տեղի է ունեցել երկու շաբաթ առաջ, երբ կինը գտնվում էր մեքենայի մեջ՝ ամուսնու և երկու երեխաների հետ, հայտնում է NEWSru Israel-ը։
Դիմահար հարվածի ժամանակ անվտանգության բարձիկը կտրուկ պտտվել է, հարվածել կնոջ կրծքին ու պայթել։

Կնոջը տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց, որտեղ զարմացած բժիշկները փաստել են, որ նրա մոտ ոչ միայն կոտրվածքներ, այլ նաև այլ լուրջ վնասվածքներ չկան, մինչդեռ նման հարվածներ ստանալու դեպքում դրանք անխուսափելի են։

Զննման ընթացքում բժիշկները պարզել են, որ կնոջ կյանքը փրկել են վերջինիս կրծքի մեջ առկա սիլիկոնե փոխատնկումները, որոնք էլ կատարել են «անվտանգության բարձիկի» դերը։ Իրենց վրա ընդունելով հարվածի ուժը, սիլիկոնները, սակայն, պատռվել են։

Փոխատնկումներն անմիջապես փոխարինել են նորերով։
Երբեմն փաստորեն օգտակար ԵՆ :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (09.03.2009), Moon (09.03.2009), Norton (10.03.2009), REAL_ist (09.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Ավտովթարի ենթարկված Իսրայելի բնակչուհուն լուրջ վնասվածքներից փրկել է սիլիկոնե կուրծքը։ Պատահարը տեղի է ունեցել երկու շաբաթ առաջ, երբ կինը գտնվում էր մեքենայի մեջ՝ ամուսնու և երկու երեխաների հետ, հայտնում է NEWSru Israel-ը։
> Դիմահար հարվածի ժամանակ անվտանգության բարձիկը կտրուկ պտտվել է, հարվածել կնոջ կրծքին ու պայթել։
> 
> Կնոջը տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց, որտեղ զարմացած բժիշկները փաստել են, որ նրա մոտ ոչ միայն կոտրվածքներ, այլ նաև այլ լուրջ վնասվածքներ չկան, մինչդեռ նման հարվածներ ստանալու դեպքում դրանք անխուսափելի են։
> 
> Զննման ընթացքում բժիշկները պարզել են, որ կնոջ կյանքը փրկել են վերջինիս կրծքի մեջ առկա սիլիկոնե փոխատնկումները, որոնք էլ կատարել են «անվտանգության բարձիկի» դերը։ Իրենց վրա ընդունելով հարվածի ուժը, սիլիկոնները, սակայն, պատռվել են։
> 
> Փոխատնկումներն անմիջապես փոխարինել են նորերով։
> Երբեմն փաստորեն օգտակար ԵՆ


Եր դեմք ես հա....կենդանացրեցիր թեման...փաստորեն օգտակար են :LOL:

----------


## comet

Այսօր շատ ընդունված են կրծքի վիրահատությունները. սիլիկոնի միջոցով դրանք մեծացնում են այնքան, որքան կցանկանա հաճախորդը՝ միաժամանակ փոքր-ինչ շտկելով նաեվ կրծքերի ձեվը: Սակայն նմանօրինակ միջամտությունները ոչ միշտ են հաջող ավարտ ունենում: Արձանագրվում են բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ վիրահատությունից մի քանի ամիս անց կնոջ մոտ սկսում են նկատվել ինքնազգացողության վատթարացում, սրտխառնոցներ, փսխում, հորմոնալ համակարգի շեղումներ, մարմնի ջերմաստիճանի բարձրացում եվ մի շարք այլ ածանցյալ հետեվանքներ:
Իմպլանտանտներ տեղադրելուց առաջ հարկավոր է վստահաբար համոզվել, որ  լյարդը, երիկամներն ու արյան համակարգը լրիվ առողջ են: Եթե նշված համակարգերից գեթ մեկում նույնիսկ թեթեվակի շեղումներ լինեն, իմպլանտանտների տեղադրումը կարող է ողբերգական ավարտ ունենալ:
Բացի այդ, իմպլանտանտների տեղադրումը իսպառ բացառում է կրծքագեղձի քաղցկեղի հայտնաբերումը վաղ փուլերում, նույնիսկ՝ մամոգրաֆիկ հետազոտման միջոցով:
Արժե՞ դիմել նման քայլի՝ վտանգելով սեփական առողջությունը, որն անկասկած շատ ավելի թանկ արժե, քան ցանկացած ֆիզիկական դեկորացիա: Միեվնույն ժամանակ, առողջությունը գեղեցիկ լինելու առաջին նախապայմանն է:

----------

Moon (12.03.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Չամաչելով տարիքիցս, պիտի նշեմ, որ արհեստական կրցքեր չեմ շոշափել կամ էլ, ինչն երևի անհավանական է, շոշափել եմ, բայց չեմ նկատել ու այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով հարցման մեջ իմ պատասխանը չկա: Պարզապես մեկ է: Ով ինչ ուզում է, թող անի, բայց ես իմ մոտիկներին խորհուրդ չէի տա: Ավելի լավա բնական երկրորդը, քան ոչ բնական... կամ թեկուզ բնական 6-րդը  :LOL:

----------

Moon (12.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ, պատկերացնում եք տղաները ցանկանան ավելի արտահայտիչ մարմին ունենան կամ կրծքեր ու սիլիկոն դնեն :LOL:

----------


## Ramzes

Միանշանակ դեմ եմ արհեստական ցանկացած երևույթի, իմ կարծիքով դա մոլորություն է, ինքնախաբեությամբ պետք չի զբաղվել, եթե դու ծնվել ես այդպիսին, ուրեմն համակերպվիր այն ամենի հետ, ինչ քեզ տրված է բնությունից:

----------


## Սամվել

> Միանշանակ դեմ եմ արհեստական ցանկացած երևույթի, իմ կարծիքով դա մոլորություն է, ինքնախաբեությամբ պետք չի զբաղվել, եթե դու ծնվել ես այդպիսին, ուրեմն համակերպվիր այն ամենի հետ, ինչ քեզ տրված է բնությունից:


Օրինակ եթե մեկը ծնվելա ու կակազելովա սկսել խոսալ.. Չգնա՞ լոգոպետի մոտ բուժբի.. այլ ուղակի համակերպվի՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Չիպ

Երեխեկ ձեզանից մեկը կարա ասի թե էտ հաջուիկը ինչ արժի՞

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Երեխեկ ձեզանից մեկը կարա ասի թե էտ հաջուիկը ինչ արժի՞


Ձեռք տա՞լը  :Jpit:

----------

comet (17.03.2009), Dorian (18.03.2009), Elmo (12.03.2009), xaker00 (02.01.2010), Արտիստ (12.03.2009), Երկնային (18.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (27.04.2010), Սամվել (12.03.2009)

----------


## impression

> Երեխեկ ձեզանից մեկը կարա ասի թե էտ հաջուիկը ինչ արժի՞


հազար ներողություն, իսկ Ձեր մականունը անմիջական կապ ունի՞ թեմայի հետ:  :Xeloq:

----------

comet (17.03.2009), Freeman (28.07.2010), Kita (12.03.2009), Rhayader (12.03.2009), xaker00 (02.01.2010), Աբելյան (12.03.2009), Երկնային (18.03.2009), Նորմարդ (12.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (27.04.2010), Սամվել (12.03.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> հազար ներողություն, իսկ Ձեր մականունը անմիջական կապ ունի՞ թեմայի հետ:


Աաաաա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , Սիսուլյա ջան նայած ինչ չափի ես ուզում վեկալես :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> հազար ներողություն, իսկ Ձեր մականունը անմիջական կապ ունի՞ թեմայի հետ:





> Ձեռք տա՞լը





> Աաաաա, Սիսուլյա ջան նայած ինչ չափի ես ուզում վեկալես


Կռիսներ, էս մարդու առաջին գրառումն էր: Սիսուլ ջան, մենք լավն ենք, ուղղակի միքիչ ջրիկ. բարի գալուստ Ակումբ  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010), Rhayader (12.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Երեխեկ ձեզանից մեկը կարա ասի թե էտ հաջուիկը ինչ արժի՞


Ոնց հասկացա զույգի գինը 1 150 000 -ից 1 400 000 դրամ:
http://www.mirgrudi.ru/taxonomy/term/9

----------


## Չիպ

Կռիսներ, էս մարդու առաջին գրառումն էր: Սիսուլ ջան, մենք լավն ենք, ուղղակի միքիչ ջրիկ. բարի գալուստ Ակումբ

----------


## Chuk

> Կռիսներ, էս մարդու առաջին գրառումն էր: Սիսուլ ջան, մենք լավն ենք, ուղղակի միքիչ ջրիկ. բարի գալուստ Ակումբ


Էս երևի մարդամեկը մոռացավ հա *լոգաութ*, հետո *լոգին* լինի  :Blush:

----------

Elmo (12.03.2009), Rhayader (12.03.2009), Երկնային (12.03.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Չիպ

Ոնց հասկացա զույգի գինը 1 150 000 -ից 1 400 000 դրամ:

Մերսի տեղեկւտիան համար…

Վերջի գրառմանս համար ներող էլի ուզւմ էի մեբերում անեի էնել լրիվ ուրիշ բան ստացվեց

----------


## Elmo

> Ոնց հասկացա զույգի գինը 1 150 000 -ից 1 400 000 դրամ:
> 
> Մերսի տեղեկւտիան համար…
> 
> Վերջի գրառմանս համար ներող էլի ուզւմ էի մեբերում անեի էնել լրիվ ուրիշ բան ստացվեց


հա մեկ էլ, ես ճշտեցի, մենակ զույգով են ծախում:  :Sad:

----------


## Չիպ

նորից մերսի. Ուղակի հետաքրքիր էր :Hands Up:

----------


## Rhayader

> հա մեկ էլ, ես ճշտեցի, մենակ զույգով են ծախում:


Տեղադրումն անվճա՞ր :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Տեղադրումն անվճա՞ր


Տեղադրումն ա հենց ամենաթանկը: Իրանք համարյա ձրի են: Առանց տեղադրումի կարաս Գնունու շուկաից , կամ ցանկացած շինանյութի խանութից էլ սիլիկոն առնես, ու ծիծիկ թափես ֆորմայի մեջ:

----------


## comet

Ոնց  ուզում եմ պատկերացնեմ , թե  արհեստական կրծքերով ինչպես են արևի լոգանք ընդունում, չի ստացվում :Tongue:  Դրանք արևի տակ չեն հալվում? :Bad:

----------


## Elmo

> Ոնց  ուզում եմ պատկերացնեմ , թե  արհեստական կրծքերով ինչպես են արևի լոգանք ընդունում, չի ստացվում Դրանք արևի տակ չեն հալվում?


Հալվում՝ տափակում են: Բայց ոնց որ վերջին մոդելները առևակայուն են:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հալվում՝ տափակում են: Բայց ոնց որ վերջին մոդելները առևակայուն են:


Իրականում դիմանում են ավելի բարձր ջերմաստիճանի, քան բնական ծիծիկները:
Այ, էստեղ, սպառիչ ինֆորմացիա կա սիլիկոնե ծիծիկների պատմության ու հատկանիշների մասին:
Մեկ էլ, չնեղանաք, բայց էս թեման լուրջ մոդերատորական մաքրման կարիք ունի: Բացի դրանից, կարծում եմ, լուրջ քննարկումներն արդեն ավարտվել են, ու այն կարելի է փակել:

----------


## Hayazn

> Բոլորին էլ հայտնի են սիլիկոնով կրծքերը...էդ տարածվեց երևի հոլիվուդյան դերասաններից, վառ օրինակը Պամելա Անդերսոնն է։ Հայաստանում նույնպես կան կանայք, ովքեր նման վիրահատությունից չեն հրաժարվում։ 
> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, հարտակապես տղաներ, ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս երևույթի մասին, կուզենայիք ձեր կինը կամ ընկերուհին մեծ կրքեր ունենար։
> Սիրելի աղջիկներ, պատրաստ ե՞ք նման արարքի կամ զգում եք դրա կարիքը։ Չե՞ք վախենում վիրահատությունից։
> Եվս մեկ հարց, ճանաչում է ձեզնից որևէ մեկը կրծքի մեծացման վիրահատություն արած մարդու։


Մի  անգամ    երբ  հարցրել  են  տղաին  թե  ինչւ  ես  մարմնավաճառւհւն
վճարել  կեղծ  թղթադրամներով   պատասխանել  է  թե  
նրա  կրցքերն  էլ  իրական  չէին  :
Ես   անձամբ  տանել  չեմ  կարող  այդ  փւչիկները  կրողներին :
Ավելի  հաճւյք  եմ  ստանւմ  բնականից  ինչ  չափսի  էլ  լինի :

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010), Loki (22.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (20.09.2009), Հարդ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

*Դեմ եմ:*

----------


## Lyonik

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ,որ նորմալ ա եթե ,ասենք, երեխաներ ունենալուց հետո աղջիկը անի այդ վիրահատությունը:Եթե դրանից իրա ինքնագնահատականը կբարձրանա,ինչու չանի որ,համել իրա ամուսնու համար ա  չէ անում վերջիվերջո


Դւք շատ ճիշտ եք,ես ել եմ նւըն կար 
ծիքի :Hands Up:

----------


## Lyonik

> Իրականում դիմանում են ավելի բարձր ջերմաստիճանի, քան բնական ծիծիկները:
> Այ, էստեղ, սպառիչ ինֆորմացիա կա սիլիկոնե ծիծիկների պատմության ու հատկանիշների մասին:
> Մեկ էլ, չնեղանաք, բայց էս թեման լուրջ մոդերատորական մաքրման կարիք ունի: Բացի դրանից, կարծում եմ, լուրջ քննարկումներն արդեն ավարտվել են, ու այն կարելի է փակել:


կասեք ես  ոնց թարգմանեմ հայերեն

----------


## snow

Ես դեմ եմ արհեստական միջոցներով կրծքի մեծացմանը, ու իմ կարծիքով վաղ թե ուշ ի հայտ են գալու բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններ: Ու մի բան էլ, ես էլ եմ լսել, որ արհեստական կուրծք ունեցող կանանց խորհուրդ չի տրվում, անգամ արգելվում է կրծքով կերակրելը:

----------


## AniwaR

Ռուս ֆոտոմոդելներից մի մռութ աղջիկ, շատ սիրուն (ափսոս անունը չեմ հիշում), կրծքերը մեծացնելու նպատակով արված վիրահատության պատճառով մինչև հիմա կոմայից դուրս չի եկել:  :Sad:  Դա տեսել եմ Մալախովի «Թող խոսեն» հաղորդմամբ: :Sad:

----------


## Հարդ

> Ռուս ֆոտոմոդելներից մի մռութ աղջիկ, շատ սիրուն (ափսոս անունը չեմ հիշում), կրծքերը մեծացնելու նպատակով արված վիրահատության պատճառով մինչև հիմա կոմայից դուրս չի եկել:  Դա տեսել եմ Մալախովի «Թող խոսեն» հաղորդմամբ:


Տեղն ա: :Sad:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010), Yeghoyan (29.10.2009), Yevuk (21.09.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Ես էլ եմ դեմ նման վիրահատությանը… Մարդը առաց պատճառի իրեն դանակի տակ է դնում… Ախր բնության ստեղծածից ավելի գեղեցիկ ինչ կարող է լինել… Ու ես էլ չեմ հավատում, որ այդ վիրահատությունը չի ազդում առողջույան վրա… Ախր ինչպես կարող է չազդել, եթե օրգանիզմումդ տեղադրում են արհեստակա ինչ-որ իր :Bad:  :Shok:  Միգուցե վիրահատությունը անմիջական հետևանքներ չի ունենում, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում անպայման խնդիրներ կծագեն…

----------


## Enigmatic

Էրեկ բժիշկիս հետ էի խոսում, ասեց որ ահավոր տարածում ա ունեցել կրծքի վիրահատությունը Երևանում, ասեց 18, 19 էտ տարիքի աղջիկները էնքան շատ են գալիս :Wacko: 
Հա իմիջայլոց կ*րծքի վիրահատությունը արժի 900 000դրամ*

----------


## muzser

Ինչը որ բնական է դա ե գեղեցիկ չարժի անդուր ու ոչ բնական բաների հետեվից ընկնել :Smile:

----------


## xaker00

*Միանշանակ դեմ եմ*

----------


## Սարգսյան

պատասխանել եմ դեմ, իմ համար էական չեն կրծքի չափսերը, դրանք միևնույն ա գեղեցիկ են  :Smile:  ու ավելի եթե բնական են:

----------

